# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Ubuntu Women >  Any SAHM Ubuntu users?

## bean77

I'm one of 'em!

----------


## bean77

Any others out there?

----------


## Sef

For those who are wondering what SAHM means, it means "Stay at Home Mom".

----------


## tamara_meske

Me, too! I'm a WAHM, too (Work at Home Mom)

----------


## NWAmama

Yes.  :Smile:

----------


## ginnie6

I'm a SAHHSM  (stay at home homeschool mom)
Been using ubuntu for about a year now and even have the kids on it.

----------


## starchildmom

I found this thread searching for "homeschool." 

I am also a stay at home homeschooling mom. I have used Ubuntu dual booted for a long time. The only thing making me keep windows around at all is the program Homeschool Tracker.

----------


## bobpur

What?? SAHM doesn't stand for Single, Athletic, Heterosexual Male. I'm not one of them, either. Single, I mean.  :Smile:  Nor Athletic.  :Sad: 

Well, I got two out of four!

----------


## Ms_Angel_D

Me too  :Very Happy:

----------


## trksh22

Me too  :Smile:  

What programs do you guys use with your kids?

----------


## ames3d

I am.  To trksh22:  We mainly make use of Gcompris.  My 5 & 3 year old love it!

----------


## Priswell

I'm a homeschooling mom, too, although retired. My son is grown and married. I started playing with Ubuntu linux about 5 years ago, and last September, I converted my main desktop from Windows to Ubuntu. So, now, I'm dabbling with starting my own business from home and being a "Linux Only Shop". So far, so good.

----------


## Debra.S

I'm a stay at home mom/full time student and just ordered a laptop with ubuntu on it!  I'm really excited but also rather nervous, as I have no experience with it.  Trying to learn the lingo right now - feels like when I was new to forums in general, lol.

----------


## Michelle_Qimo

I am!   :Very Happy:   Dual-boot, but still.

----------


## geekygirl

I am a mother of two girls...but work fulltime  :Sad: 

*cry* I feel so lonely in this thread...lol


(sorry couldnt resist)

----------

